
Main Linux problems on the desktop, 2015 edition - bpierre
http://linuxfonts.narod.ru/why.linux.is.not.ready.for.the.desktop.current.html
======
realharo
Can definitely confirm issues with touchpad drivers.

Lack of basic features such as ignoring a thumb that's resting on one of the
buttons (which works in Windows) makes using Linux on a laptop a very
unpleasant experience.

